#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Прикладной Буддизм + экономика Э.Ф.Шумахера, Шиничи Иноу и др.

## Goodwill

Прикладной Буддизм + экономика Э.Ф.Шумахера, Шиничи Иноу и др.

Есть к примеру такой сайт гонконгского буддистского центра buddhistdoor.com с разделом книг прикладного Буддизма
Applied Buddhism
http://reading.buddhistdoor.com/en/category/189
а также много других европейских и японских авторов по прикладным проблемам Буддизма, например на русском совсем недавно вышла книга английского немца Э.Ф.Шумахера, посетившего Бирму в 1955 году.

Шумахер Э.Ф. "Малое прекрасно. Экономика, в которой люди имеют значение."
http://www.kodges.ru/148975-maloe-pr...roj-lyudi.html
http://bhoga.ru/article/128/buddhism-and-economy
и  мн. др.

Хочется услышать (прочитать) оценку этой литературы от достопочтенных форумлян.
Я прочитал правила форума и понимаю что в приведенный список эта литература не попадает, и может считаться небуддистской или неклассической, однако, как сами понимаете, прикладные аспекты являются неотемлемой частью жизни особенно европейских буддистов, хотя и обычных тоже конечно. Оценка - на благосклонность модераторов и форумлян, но лично мне очень интересно.

Автор: Шумахер Э.Ф. Издательство: М.: Изд. дом Высшей школы экономики
Страниц: 352 Формат: PDF Размер: 60 Mb Качество: Отличное Язык: Русский Год издания: 2012

В сборнике статей «Малое прекрасно» (1973) выдающегося британского экономиста немецкого происхождения Э.Ф.Шумахера (1911-1977) предлагается революционный взгляд на экономическую структуру западного мира. Шумахер утверждает, что стремление человека к прибыли и прогрессу, которое ведет к образованию гигантских организаций и к все большей специализации, на самом деле оборачивается экономической неэффективностью, загрязнением окружающей среды и бесчеловечными условиями труда. Он бросает вызов доктрине экономической, технологической и научной специализации и предлагает систему «промежуточных техник», основанную на небольших рабочих единицах, новых отношениях собственности и использовании местного труда и ресурсов. Эта книга послужила источником вдохновения для общественных движений «Покупай местное» (Buy Local) и «Справедливая торговля» (Fair Trade). Она удостоилась престижной Европейской премии Шарля Вейона за эссеистику и была включена «Times Literary Supplement» в список ста наиболее влиятельных книг, опубликованных после Второй мировой войны.

----------

Dechen Norzang (26.08.2012), Топпер- (24.08.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

(не читал, но осуждаю) :Wink: 
_Он бросает вызов доктрине экономической, технологической и научной специализации и предлагает систему_

Как можно бросать вызов социальным структурам, выжившим в череде смен общественно - исторических условий? Как можно бросить вызов тараканам? они выжили. такими, какие они есть.

----------

Буль (25.08.2012), Топпер- (24.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Интересно будет познакомиться с работами Шумахера, много видел на него ссылок в работах австрийских экономистов.

Уже многие пытаются бросить вызову современной экономике, как допустим это делала Наоми Кляйн. Потрещала она весьма логично в свой одиозной работе "No Logo", но эффективной реализации её идеи не дали, так как являют собой просто очередную концентрацию ненависти в сторону капиталистов и безмерную неаргументированную идеализацию. Человеческое отношение, социальная ответственность и так далее, давно уже культивируются как на западе, так и на востоке. Примером может является отход многих японских фирм от принципа "семпай кохай". Ничего нового, на мой поверхностный взгляд, буддизм не может дать современной экономике.




> Я прочитал правила форума и понимаю, что в приведенный список эта литература не попадает, и может считаться небуддистской или неклассической, однако, как сами понимаете, прикладные аспекты являются неотемлемой частью жизни особенно европейских буддистов, хотя и обычных тоже конечно.


Главная проблема западного мышления - это жажда все сделать прикладным и утилитарным, как раз из за настойчивости этого подхода на выходе мы имеем психотерапевтическую систему с многообразием непонятных европейцу красивых ритуалов. Дхаммы, как правило, там нет. Спекуляция на основе духовных практик - это известный и абсурдный лохотрон, очень романтический, но абсолютно бредовый.

Мы уже имеем буддийскую кулинарию, буддийские оздоровительные системы, буддийские боевые единоборства, буддийскую астрологию, буддийскую конфликтологию и так далее. Иногда страшно обнаружить на очередном сайте, прикладные буддийские советы в области животноводства или разработки программного обеспечения. 

Дхамма действительно положительно сказывается на жизни мирянина, помогая устранить многие трудности и разрешить конфликтные ситуации, Татхагата дает полезные наставления мирянину, допустим в Сигаловаде сутте. 

Замечательные советы упреждающие растрату богатства, которые имеют весьма прикладное значение в жизни любого предпринимателя:




> (3) "Каковы шесть каналов для рассеивания богатства, которыми он не занимается? 
> 
> (а) злоупотребление опьяняющими веществами, которые вызывают зависимость и беспечность;
> (б) гуляние на улицах в неподходящее время;
> (в) частое посещение театральных зрелищ;
> (г) злоупотребление азартными играми, вызывающее беспечность;
> (д) связь с порочными товарищами;
> (е) привычка к безделью.


Так что, на мой взгляд, перенимать позитивные моменты экономической модели азиатских стран - это одно. А вот привносить в данный опыт буддийский флер, весьма сомнительное дело. Все положительные качества и добродетели буддизма, существует и в секулярной этике, психологии и т.д. 

Я считаю лишним, изобретение "прикладных буддизмов".

----------

Буль (25.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (25.08.2012), Топпер- (24.08.2012), Фил (24.08.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

Шумахер фактически то ли предугадал, то ли своими работами определил то, как развивалась экономика в развивающихся странах. Это идея "intermediate technology" - о том, что в развивающихся странах заимствуются не последние образцы западных технологий, а создаются "промежуточные" варианты - упрощённые и удешевлённые технологии, которые, в отличие от последних западных стандартов продукции, могут адекватно встроиться в развивающуюся экономику. Тут многие видели индийские автобусы - вот они - один из продуктов такого пути развития.

Я не вчитывался в экономические книги Шумахера, но когда просматривал, то его идея "буддийской экономики" меня приятно удивила. Он задумывался о том, на каких ещё принципах можно построить экономику, кроме современного общества потребления. Кажется, тот вариант, о котором говорит Шумахер - более человечен и полезен для душевного здоровья. Не знаю, правда, насколько хорошо он продумал то, как эта система может быть стабильной, и как какое-то из нынешних обществ можно привести в такое состояние.

Мне также понравилась его философская книга - "Путеводитель заблудших" (название он заимствовал у Маймонида). Там он ссылается, кстати, и на сутты Палийского канона, и на русских исихастов.

Вот ссылка на русский перевод книг "Малое прекрасно" и "Путеводитель заблудших":
http://www.samorodok.org/schum.pdf

----------

Goodwill (24.08.2012), Топпер- (24.08.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

(оффтоплю немного) В планах прочтения - "Путь истинного лидера" - Его Святейшества Далай Ламы. Экономику целиком - я точно на новые рельсы не переставлю, а вот пропатчить лично свою карьеру экологичным образом - небезнадежно.

----------


## Goodwill

> Главная проблема западного мышления - это жажда все сделать прикладным и утилитарным, как раз из за настойчивости этого подхода на выходе мы имеем психотерапевтическую систему с многообразием непонятных европейцу красивых ритуалов. Дхаммы, как правило, там нет. Спекуляция на основе духовных практик - это известный и абсурдный лохотрон, очень романтический, но абсолютно бредовый.
> 
> Мы уже имеем буддийскую кулинарию, буддийские оздоровительные системы, буддийские боевые единоборства, буддийскую астрологию, буддийскую конфликтологию и так далее. Иногда страшно обнаружить на очередном сайте, прикладные буддийские советы в области животноводства или разработки программного обеспечения. 
> 
> Я считаю лишним, изобретение "прикладных буддизмов".


Даже если и так, всё-таки боюсь что до Тибета/Дхарамсалы могут добраться в физическом теле в-основном либо совсем небуддисты, либо буддисты которые очень хорошо понимают "прикладной буддизм" и "буддистский бизнес" (если можно так сказать). Поэтому я конечно "за" чтение и обсуждение этой литературы.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

*Goodwill* прекрасные ссылки! Искреннее спасибо!
http://bhoga.ru/article/75/budda-o-biznese

книга геше Майкла Роуча “Алмазный огранщик: Будда о том, как управлять бизнесом и личной жизнью”. 

Роуч – полностью посвященный буддистский монах, который в течение 17 лет работал в «Andin International Diamond Corp». 

*он первый американцем*, который завершил *20 лет учебы*, которые необходимы для получения ученой степени «геше», или наставника буддийского учения. 

При поддержке своего наставника он оставил монастырь и вошел в мир бизнеса. Его наставник верил, что бизнес офис будет хорошей лабораторией для проверки буддийских идеалов в действии.

Он был одним из четырех основных работников в компании «Andin», когда бизнес начался со ссуды в $50 000. Когда он оставил свою должность ради других целей, продажи превышали $ 100 000 000 ежегодно, персонал уже насчитывал более 500 человек с офисами во всем мире. Роуч приписывает успех «Andin» деловым принципам, подчеркнутых в книге. 

В своей книге Геше Роуч выделяет три цели, которые должны направлять любой бизнес или предприятие: 

*1. Делать деньги.* Роуч указывает, что вопреки популярной вере, делать деньги не есть помеха для людей, которые стараются вести духовный образ жизни. Фактически, человек у кого есть средства, может принести более пользы для других, чем-то у кого их нет. 

*2. Наслаждаться деньгами.* Мы должны научиться хранить ум и тело в здоровом состоянии, зарабатывая деньги. Накопление богатства не должна опустошать нас ни физически, ни психологически, поскольку мы не сможем наслаждаться богатством, которое заработали упорным трудом. 

*3. Посмотреть на свой бизнес и свою жизнь, на их цель,* и признать, что время потраченные на дело все же имеют смысл. Мы должны оглянуться и увидеть, что все же от наших усилий была какая-то польза.
..................................
Если отложить в сторону религиозные верования, эта книга – практическое руководство по ведению бизнеса с большим количеством “как осуществить” и практическими примерами. Материал требует некоторых усилий для прочтения и практики методов для достижения обещанных результатов.

---------------------------------------------------------
сильно улыбнул слоган сайта БХОГА
Вера без дел денег мертва (Иак. 2:26)

 не, я понимаю - цинизм.... но практичный?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Роуч – полностью посвященный буддистский монах, который в течение 17 лет работал в «Andin International Diamond Corp».


Ага, с нарушенными обетами.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Даже если и так, всё-таки боюсь что до Тибета/Дхарамсалы могут добраться в физическом теле в-основном либо совсем небуддисты, либо буддисты, которые очень хорошо понимают "прикладной буддизм" и "буддистский бизнес" (если можно так сказать).


Строить свой бизнес на гуманистических принципах, может любой человек, не обязательно при этом называть себя буддистом. Заработать деньги, при этом, не нарушив не одного из 5 обетов мирянина, достаточно просто - необходимо иметь голову на плечах. Три Драгоценности самая лучшая опора, в том числе и в бизнесе. Усиленно и усердно практикую, у вас и бизнес станет буддийским, ровно так, как и вся жизнь. Зачем придумывать велосипед, не понятно.

Хотя, если я не ошибаюсь, даже молитвы есть на денежный поток, благополучие и так далее. Жуткие, если честно, явления. Такое чувство, что люди хотят делать все, что угодно, кроме как учиться быть финансово независимым. 




> Поэтому я конечно "за" чтение и обсуждение этой литературы.


Читать и обсуждать, действительно полезно и нужно, практически любую литературу. Другой момент, что если вы хотите, что бы кошелек стал толще, есть другая, более эффективная в решении светских проблем литература.




> Будда о том, как управлять бизнесом и личной жизнью


Очень не советую - это книгу, как прикладную работу по ведению бизнеса, а тем более личной жизни. 
Всегда получается дикая осатанелость, когда буддийские монахи начинают писать популярные книги о бизнесе и коучинге.

----------


## Goodwill

> Строить свой бизнес на гуманистических принципах, может любой человек, не обязательно при этом называть себя буддистом. Заработать деньги, при этом, не нарушив не одного из 5 обетов мирянина, достаточно просто - необходимо иметь голову на плечах. Три Драгоценности самая лучшая опора, в том числе и в бизнесе. Усиленно и усердно практикую, у вас и бизнес станет буддийским, ровно так, как и вся жизнь. Зачем придумывать велосипед, не понятно.


По моему опыту это очень сильно зависит от Вашей специальности по которой Вы работаете, и очень сильно зависит от региона. Я одно время работая в медвузе получал примерно 3000 руб в месяц (это 2005 год, имея при этом конечно другой честный доход). Москвичи часто думают что "достаточно иметь голову". Но опять таки по моему опыту, по крайней мере в ИТ-индустрии особенно обеих столиц (и многих окрестных областных центов) процветает огульное поголовное враньё и нечестная конкуренция - соответственно те, кто следуют 5ти обетам мирянина оказываются в проигрыше, Вы ещё не представляете каком. Вполне возможно что это распространилось уже на всю Россию/СНГ, это далеко не советские времена.

Впрочем, если дадите очень практические и желательно более-менее универсальные рекомендации на примерах (на своем примере очень желательно) как справиться с ситуацией нечестной конкуренции при заработке денег в нашем российском обществе - буду очень глубоко признателен, честное слово.

Я конечно понимаю что в долгосрочной перспективе 5 обетов мирянина и Три Драгоценности - помогают, потому как Вас начинают считать честным, и убеждаются в нечестности конкурентов. Однако, как пример, на себе неоднократно испытывал НЛП-шные приемы такого - мне прямо открыто врали в лицо так что я верил, через 3 года оказывалось что была построена т.н. НЛП-шная "метафора" (просто очень подробная и правдоподобная) которая в супер-гипер радужном свете описывала конкурента, и я оказывался в большом проигрыше. Думаю что те кто реально зарабатывает без протекции - должны давно на себе это ощутить в названных регионах и условиях.




> Хотя, если я не ошибаюсь, даже молитвы есть на денежный поток, благополучие и так далее. Жуткие, если честно, явления. Такое чувство, что люди хотят делать все, что угодно, кроме как учиться быть финансово независимым.


Конкретно это меня не интересует, правда вот не знаю как относиться к "молитвам на денежный поток" ради совершения паломничеств по буддистским местам)).




> Читать и обсуждать, действительно полезно и нужно, практически любую литературу. Другой момент, что если вы хотите, что бы кошелек стал толще, есть другая, более эффективная в решении светских проблем литература.


Нет, я завел тему больше исходя из другой мотивации. Просто у меня одна из специальностей - близкая к экологии и я знаю что подавляющее большинство вопросов в экологии правильно решается на практике только через названные прикладные аспекты, да ещё с честным добропорядочным исполнением (по тем же 5ти обетам мирянина), но в диком капиталистическом мире России сейчас мало кто ведет эти дела честно. В любом случае в этих вопросах крайне важна экономика не как возможность набить кошелёк (хотя у многих этим заканчивается), а как стратегия ведения коллективной жизни, включая ответственность за окружающую природу (и общество).




> книга геше Майкла Роуча “Алмазный огранщик: Будда о том, как управлять бизнесом и личной жизнью”.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Очень не советую - это книгу, как прикладную работу по ведению бизнеса, а тем более личной жизни. 
> Всегда получается дикая осатанелость, когда буддийские монахи начинают писать популярные книги о бизнесе и коучинге.


Поэтому в-основном согласен с такой Вашей оценкой книги Майкла Роуча, я просто несколько о другом
А вот обсуждаемые в теме книги и идеи Э.Ф.Шумахера мне такими не кажутся

----------

